# Honda Hybrids Sales in India Exceed Expectations



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

Since July, when the hybrid vehicle went for sale, Honda Siel has sold about 50 hybrid cars. The company originally projected just 200 a year.

More...


----------

